# Not created /dev/dsp0



## ogogon (Nov 17, 2011)

Good evening, gentlemens!

Something I did wrong. Please tell me that.

I need to run audio controller on the motherboard.
Motherboard: Foxconn 661M03-G-6EL
Audio chip, according to the website: Realtek ALC655

```
root# lspci
...
00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
...
root#
```
OS version: 

```
FreeBSD freegw.ogogon.org.ru 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Sun Nov 13 13:46:35 MSK 2011     
[email]ogogon@freegw.ogogon.org.ru[/email]:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/FREEGW  i386
```

In the handle kernel /sys/i386/conf/FREEGW I made â€‹â€‹a lines:

```
device sound                                          
device snd_ich
```
After compiling and installing a new kernel, in boot messages appear in the device pcm0:

```
pcm0: <SiS 7012> port 0xe000-0xe0ff,0xe400-0xe47f irq 18 at device 2.7 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC655 AC97 Codec>
```
Unfortunately, in the /dev does not appear file 'dsp0'. True, appear 'mixer0'.

```
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel       0,  42 16 Ð½Ð¾Ñ 19:35 mixer0
```
What am I doing wrong? How do I get my legal '/dev/dsp0'?

Ogogon.


----------



## adamk (Nov 17, 2011)

/dev/dsp0 isn't typically created by the FreeBSD OSS drivers, at least not in a way that is shown by listing everything under /dev.  

What's the output of [cmd=""]ls -l /dev/dsp*[/cmd]?

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

Also post the output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd]


----------



## ogogon (Nov 17, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> What's the output of [cmd=""]ls -l /dev/dsp*[/cmd]?
> 
> Adam



Immediately execute.


```
root# ls -l /dev/dsp*
ls: ÐÐµÑ‚ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÑ‚ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¸Ð¹. (In Russian: "No matches.")
root#
```

Ogogon.


----------



## ogogon (Nov 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Also post the output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd]


Also immediately do.

```
root# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <SiS 7012> (play/rec) default
root#
```


----------



## adamk (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you actually tried an audio application, to see if it works?

Adam


----------



## ogogon (Nov 17, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Have you actually tried an audio application, to see if it works?
> 
> Adam


No, not tried. Usually, I copy something to /dev/dsp. But there is none.

I think that no one program will not start.

Ogogon.


----------



## adamk (Nov 17, 2011)

As I recall, with devfs, sound devices aren't created till they are accessed.

Adam


----------



## ogogon (Nov 17, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> As I recall, with devfs, sound devices aren't created till they are accessed.
> 
> Adam


But why it can be not accessed?
And how to make it accessed?

Ogogon.


----------



## adamk (Nov 17, 2011)

Simply run some audio application.  Or even just do [cmd=""]cat /boot/kernel > /dev/dsp[/cmd]

You're making this much harder than it needs to be 

Adam


----------



## ogogon (Nov 17, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Simply run some audio application.  Or even just do [cmd=""]cat /boot/kernel > /dev/dsp[/cmd]
> 
> You're making this much harder than it needs to be
> 
> Adam



Fantastic!

File appears. The name dsp0.0.


```
root# cat /boot/kernel > /dev/dsp
root# ls /dev/dsp*
/dev/dsp0.0
root# ls /dev
acpi		ad0s1g		consolectl	dcons		fw0.0		klog		mixer0		sndstat		ttyu1		ttyv5		ttyvd		ugen3.1
ad0		agpgart		ctty		devctl		fwmem0		kmem		nfslock		stderr		ttyu1.init	ttyv6		ttyve		urandom
ad0s1		ata		cuau0		devstat		fwmem0.0	log		null		stdin		ttyu1.lock	ttyv7		ttyvf		usb
ad0s1a		atkbd0		cuau0.init	dgdb		geom.ctl	lpt0		pci		stdout		ttyv0		ttyv8		tun0		usbctl
ad0s1b		audit		cuau0.lock	dsp0.0		io		lpt0.ctl	ppi0		sysmouse	ttyv1		ttyv9		ufsid		xpt0
ad0s1d		bpf		cuau1		fd		kbd0		mdctl		ptmx		ttyu0		ttyv2		ttyva		ugen0.1		zero
ad0s1e		bpf0		cuau1.init	fido		kbd1		mem		pts		ttyu0.init	ttyv3		ttyvb		ugen1.1
ad0s1f		console		cuau1.lock	fw0		kbdmux0		midistat	random		ttyu0.lock	ttyv4		ttyvc		ugen2.1
root# ls -alg /dev/dsp*
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 105 17 Ð½Ð¾Ñ 16:34 /dev/dsp0.0
root#
```

Why is "0.0"? It means something?
And why he responded to /dev/dsp in his absence?

Ogogon.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2011)

@ogogon, please use the proper formatting tags; makes it much more readable. Thanks.


----------

